# Pietta 1858 Remington new army revolvers



## Lorren68 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had to post a pic of my new toys.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 11, 2012)

Me like!!

My son has one.. wish we had a couple spare cylinders.


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 11, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Me like!!
> 
> My son has one.. wish we had a couple spare cylinders.



I made a trade for mine, I got both pistols, 4 extra cylinders, nipples for all cylinder and some spares, 2 1/2 pounds of black powder, nipple wrench, capper, and some other odds and ends.   On a sad note I have not got to shoot them yet, I dont have any .445 roundball yet.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 11, 2012)

you will like the how accurate those are! I was shooting 20gr of fff with a felt wad in mine.... VERY accurate!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 11, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> I made a trade for mine, I got both pistols, 4 extra cylinders, nipples for all cylinder and some spares, 2 1/2 pounds of black powder, nipple wrench, capper, and some other odds and ends. On a sad note I have not got to shoot them yet, I dont have any .445 roundball yet.


 
UUMM sir you want .454 round ball or .451 can work. Somewhere around here I have .451 .454 and .457.


----------



## Lorren68 (Nov 11, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> UUMM sir you want .454 round ball or .451 can work. Somewhere around here I have .451 .454 and .457.



Evidently I am begining to suffer from dislexia  Thanks for pointing that out, I actually ment to post .454.


----------



## RangerJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep .454 cuts a good ring.


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll second the .454 round ball. Nice perfect circle. My son uses prelubed 45/50 cal wads. 18 grains of Pyrodex P and he is working on 75 yards. Those guns are crazy accurate.


----------

